# Info on CI Tremblant?



## DG001 (May 14, 2007)

Hi,

I am heading off to Club Intrawest Tremblant in a few weeks, and I was wondering if anyone can give me more information on the resort and the area - the reviews section was a bit dated, and it only had reviews from people who either went for skiing in the winter or smack in the middle of summer. 

Has anyone been there in late May (Memorial Day)? Will the pool be open? Will shops/restaurants be open? Any must dos/sees? Should we ask for a particular unit (1 BR)?

Do they have WiFi, or even just internet connection? Is there a charge for this?

Lots of questions - thanks for your patience in reading this!

Thanks!


----------



## tashamen (May 15, 2007)

There is Wireless in all the units but it's not free - around $10 Canadian per day - I think there's also a weekly rate.

Hard to say if the pools will be open - a few years ago we were there that week and it was in the 90s so they were open, but I don't know if there is either a magic date or temperature when they are normally open.  The hot tubs should always be open - even the outdoor ones are open in the winter.  

Most (maybe all) of the units don't have air-conditioning, though we have not missed it even in the summer heat.  We prefer the Les Terrasses units because they have their own pool and hot tub area, plus generally better views of the mountain, as opposed to the golf course (or parking lot) from the regular units.  There are also 1BRs with one bath and 1BRs with two baths - those are on two levels.  We actually did not like the layout of the ones with 2 baths as much as the regular 1BR on one level.  But there are so many different variations - some have jacuzzis, some don't - some have funky showers with two showerheads so two can shower at once - that I don't know that I could recommend a specific unit.

Shops and restaurants should all be open.  Whatever you do don't just stay in the pedestrian village - way overpriced and average quality (for food).  Go to St Jovite to eat (Brunch Cafe and Antipasto are good), and the town of Mont Tremblant (Auberge Sauvignon is relieable).  There are two big grocery stores in St Jovite - much better than the local store.

The only must do for us still after a half dozen visits is the Scandinave Spa, whatever the season.  Get a massage and enjoy the various saunas and pools.  If the gondola to the top of the mountain is running it's nice to take it up and then hike down.  Enjoy!


----------



## DG001 (May 15, 2007)

Hi Tashmen,

Though the AC thing kind of threw me, still looking forward to the trip. The spa sounds awesome!

Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## DG001 (May 24, 2007)

Called this morning to find out about the pools - they are being repainted and will be closed till June 8.


----------



## aptiva (May 25, 2007)

Horning in here, please... We will be staying in a studio soon.
So how small is small for the studios?   
Do I really want to know??         Thanks
                                                 M..


----------



## middleoforchid (May 26, 2007)

*CI Tremblant studio*

About 300 sq. ft for the studio in Tremblant,slightly larger than Whistler.


----------



## aptiva (May 26, 2007)

OOOHHH! Did I need to know that up front. 
PS : Just visited Vancouver & loved your city. But staying at the Rosedale was sort of crummy. Well --after staying @ Georgian Court how do you compare.
Next time around hopefully we can stay at the CI. Thanx again.


----------



## DG001 (May 29, 2007)

*Had a great time!*

Just wanted to update this thread.

To be honest, with Orbitz giving it a 2 star rating, and the "no AC" information, I wasn't sure what to expect. Boy were we bowled over! The place is awesome - the unit was totally upscale, very clean, and tashamen is right - we did not need the AC even on days when it was 90 degrees! We had one of the units in the 600 building, and we had a gorgeous view of the mountains.

The wifi is free now in all units. 

The Les Terrasses units are more points, and not available to us on HGVC open season!   We did miss the pool though, but the hot tub was open, and very nice in the evening when it would get much cooler.

Anyway, thanks for all the info!


----------



## eal (May 29, 2007)

thanks for the update


----------



## OnMedic (Jul 21, 2007)

DG001 said:


> Just wanted to update this thread.
> 
> To be honest, with Orbitz giving it a 2 star rating, and the "no AC" information, I wasn't sure what to expect. Boy were we bowled over! The place is awesome - the unit was totally upscale, very clean, and tashamen is right - we did not need the AC even on days when it was 90 degrees! We had one of the units in the 600 building, and we had a gorgeous view of the mountains.
> 
> ...



Back-up.... HGVC members can use CI on open season? Damn, i never even thought of that! Now all they need to do is add Blue as an affilliate site.


----------

